# Need help sexing JD juvie!



## Abrasax (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello,

I purchased two juvenile 1.5" Jack Dempsey cichlids. I want a male and a female. I am 99% sure one of them is a male because it has very uniform, clearly defined spangles all over its head without any blue blotches on the lower jaw and is extremely colorful all around. Henceforth, I will refer to this fish "1". It is behind "2" in the main photo. "2" has more blue at the bottom of the gill plate that can only be seen in low light and has less vivid coloration on its body. However, "2" is more the aggressor and generally has more black coloration on the body. On occasion, both fish "tailslap" the other in the face. However, less colorful "2" seems to dominate "1" at this point. Can juvie female JDs be as aggressive as male juvies? I know that once they reach sexual maturity, the male will be much larger and will dominate, but until then, if they are approximately the same size, is it common for a female to boss a male around? I've read countless threads on how to sex these fish and I've hand-selected them to be male/female to the best of my ability. I know that some people say you can't sex them when they are this young. But these juvies already have LOTS of color already, moreso than most adolescent JD's that I've seen. This would appear to make sexing them possible at such an early stage. Let me know your thought on whether "2" is male or female. Sorry, I cannot add image.


----------



## Abrasax (Oct 28, 2015)

#2 out in front in low light conditions. https://www.dropbox.com/s/g6bsx9fm0xp8ae0/DSCF6797.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Abrasax (Oct 28, 2015)

#2 to the left in bright light conditions. https://www.dropbox.com/s/al89eu0zqk86tas/DSCF6783.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Abrasax (Oct 28, 2015)

#1 https://www.dropbox.com/s/94zkk5fc0mwp1g5/DSCF6800.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Abrasax (Oct 28, 2015)

#2 in low light https://www.dropbox.com/s/tzg40b5fnjr9bt3/DSCF6806.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Abrasax (Oct 28, 2015)

#2 in bright light https://www.dropbox.com/s/rzw4jcywle166vd/DSCF6810.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Abrasax (Oct 28, 2015)

#1 on left #2 on right https://www.dropbox.com/s/whn9bmtm6fzg11j/DSCF6819.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Abrasax (Oct 28, 2015)

#1 https://www.dropbox.com/s/tgax99dqkltc8dy/DSCF6820.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Abrasax (Oct 28, 2015)

#2 https://www.dropbox.com/s/of8bfs7vbc8vo4v/DSCF6822.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I believe you have two females, both have blue spots on the lower part of the head. Being young, they should develop more markings, but at this point I see indications of two females.


----------



## Abrasax (Oct 28, 2015)

If this were the case, would 2 females cohabit better or worse than a male/female pair?


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Abrasax said:


> If this were the case, would 2 females cohabit better or worse than a male/female pair?


Doesn't really matter, it all depends on tank size. If the tank is big enough for both fish to establish an area or have places to hide from each other then they can cohabit fine. I've had male and female breeding pairs that had multiple broods then just one day the male decides to kill the female. Also having some other fish in the tank will help too as they will distract the pair from each other.


----------



## Abrasax (Oct 28, 2015)

Ok. Thanks. I've noticed something different since my last post. There has been a role-reversal, it has flip-flopped. #1 Has already become larger than #2 and is now bossing #2 around. If I had to wager a guess I still think #1 is probably a male and I'm about 75% sure #2 is female.


----------



## Gage365 (Mar 6, 2013)

Too young to give a 100% answer, but both definitely show stronger signs of being female.


----------



## Abrasax (Oct 28, 2015)

Ok. I've never seen a small JD with as much color as #1. I thought increased color was an indicator of being male. Also, #1 does not have a splotchy blue beard like #2 and instead has clearly defined spots instead of splotches. I thought clearly defined spots on the face was indicative of a male..


----------



## Gage365 (Mar 6, 2013)

#1 Could still be either, it's hard to say whether those spots grow or disappear. Will just have to wait and see lol


----------

